# Nintendo switch



## Karah (Mar 5, 2017)

ive been waiting outside of toys r us for an hour, (they don't open until 10am) with the 11 other procrastinators, to try and swoop up a Nintendo switch. Zelda looks amazing. 

I'm 2nd in line. Wish luck!


----------



## Karah (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh my glob it's beautiful.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2017)

Karah said:


> Oh my glob it's beautiful.


i heard to wait it out if i want it.. not enough games yet or something.


----------



## Karah (Mar 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i heard to wait it out if i want it.. not enough games yet or something.


There's not very many games at all. But breath of the wild is tiddies.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 7, 2017)

We're getting one very soon. For years I've wanted a 'handheld' that suits my large *MANLY* hands, and Big N has given me one. If they give us a 2D Metroid and PUNCH-OUT my life will be complete.

 

_Please_, though: Don't populate the entire damned library with pastel/neon-type 'kiddie' shit, Big N. Believe it or not, your fanbase isn't comprised of ONLY emo virgins and pokenerds.


*BONUS* pics; Nintendo handhelds:


----------



## Karah (Mar 7, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> We're getting one very soon. For years I've wanted a 'handheld' that suits my large *MANLY* hands, and Big N has given me one. If they give us a 2D Metroid and PUNCH-OUT my life will be complete.
> 
> View attachment 3901454
> 
> ...


Lady boner


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2017)

Do these new Nintendo doo Hickies vibrate really hard when you crash or get shot etc etc 


I have my reasons


----------



## Karah (Mar 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Do these new Nintendo doo Hickies vibrate really hard when you crash or get shot etc etc
> 
> 
> I have my reasons


No


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Do these new Nintendo doo Hickies vibrate really hard when you crash or get shot etc etc
> 
> 
> I have my reasons


They sure do. Especially nice when you are with your partner(s) and are able to wrap said devices in olive oil-coated plastic wrap. Then, what you wanna do is _slowly_ and _gently_ begin to....






Wait, what were we talking about again?


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> Lady boner


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> No


Useless to me then .......they don't make em like they use to .....sigh....smh


----------

